# Water leak help please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

There is a grey rigid plastic pipe that can be used, via a drain tap, to emptp the fresh water tank. This is under the van. Due it it's location, the pipe is full of water all all times. The drain taps holds back the water until opened. I suspect this has frozen and thawed, and has left a drip, drip, drip. 

The whole set up looks hard to replace but I have traced the drip to where the pipe meets a connector. What can I squirt at it or wrap around it? 

I need to drain the fresh tank first, so no more drips, otherwise whatever I use will not set. 

Any ideas? Mastic? Sellotape?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You could try some plumbers tape - also called PTFE tape or Teflon tape. Wrap it around the joint before you reconnect the pipe.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pipe*

Hi

I don't think disconnecting the pipe is something I can do. There is space under the van for me to fit, but I think the disconnecting is likely to be a big job, as various other connections will have to come off. I was hoping for a sort of squirt and wrap solution.

Russell


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You could fix it with a big blob of Sikaflex Russell and maybe wrap some tape round it to hold it in place but it will need to be completely dry first, Alan.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell

Two suggestions of quick fixes that will not make too much of a mess and let you fix it properly once the bad weather is over.

1. If you can get hold of some Self Amalgamating Tape << it will do an emergency fix. This tape is used for all sorts of waterproofing including emergency pipe repair, so you may be able to get it at your local Halfords <<.. The same sort of tape is often used to waterproof Sat Dish connections so an aerial supplier may have some.

2. The other lateral thinking kind of thought is that if you have a large access hole in the top of the tank you may be able to reach in ( after emptying the tank :roll: ) and put a bung in the outlet. In my tank the outlet is about the size of a wine bottle cork ( I am sure you will have one of those :wink: )

Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water tank*

Good idea re the bung Mike.

The previous Kontikis did not have this set up. In their case, to drain the fresh tank, you had to lift a trap door in the floor and pull out a bung. This set up is emptied by a drain tap and pipe, meaning the user does not need to lift the floor.

I will look at bunging the hole.

Russell


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Since you can't undo the joint, try Plumbers Mait - it is a putty that can be applied around wet joints to give a completely watertight seal. Alternatively try a silicone sealant if you can get it into any gaps in the connection.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Self-amalgamating tape is only second to Gaffa tape in a motorhomer's toolkit IMHO! You don't need it dry or not dripping to apply it, Russell. Just stretch the tape and wrap - job done.

Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Buy some self amalgamating tape, you stretch it before wrapping and it then bonds to it self


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leak*

Hi

EDIT - see latest post with a photo.

Russell


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Not a nasty criticism, more an observation on replies to this and many other "what should I" or "how do I" posts, what the OP needs are tried and tested solutions rather than guesses that might work, "Plumbers Mait" whilst being an excellent product when used as intended if used for this problem would have no chance of success as it is not self supporting and would slump away. As erneboy suggested the Sikaflex held in place with some type of tape whilst it cures would be excellent, only problem with that one may be the temperature as the directions for Sikaflex suggest something warmer than current conditions. 
Another consideration should be how will what you do now impact on a "proper" fix at a later time by you or others. If you can get access all around the problem area the self amalgamating tape will probably be the best solution (IMHO).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leak*

Here is a pic of the area. The actual drip drip drip is coming from where my finger is pointing, one larger pipe connected to a smaller one. Are these just push connections?

Cheers


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*water leak*

hi rapide561. i had a leak a bit the same i cleaned round the pipe and the fitting with a wire brush from halfords bought a fibreglass kit mixed the resin put fibreglass around brushed the mixed resin all round and it never leaked again BUT you have to make sure it's clean and dry first all the best jud :wink: . p.s this is the drain off from the fresh water tank holding 110 litres so its under pressure as well i was really pleased with the repair.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

It is not under pressure from a pump etc, just gravity.

Russell


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I think self amalgamating tape should do it.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561, looks to be a standard plastic plumbing fitting, the larger part will be part of what looks like a union and the small bit will be the actual pipe, originally it would / should have been glued.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell


If your piping is the same as mine ( Autocruise aka Swift) the pipework does indeed seem to be taper fit at the connections. I accidentally disturbed the fresh water drain pipework driving over a sleeping policeman type drain down point and found that I had to use a mallet to push the fittings tightly back together to get a water tight seal. If you do try this you must put a heavy object at the other end of the pipe to absorb the blows from the mallet...another mallet or a hammer will do it.

Maybe all that has happened is that the water in the pipe has frozen, expanded and pushed the pipe out of the fitting.

If you take a mallet to the pipework do please be careful :wink: 

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'd not take a mallet to any plastic this weather - wait until it gets warmer then less likely to crack/split/shatter.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I'd not take a mallet to any plastic this weather - wait until it gets warmer then less likely to crack/split/shatter.


Good thinking Batman

Robin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pipe*

Hi

I have bought a roll of that amalgamated stuff and a large roll of bondage tape.

I have gently wiggled the pipe and the drip has slowed right down, so quite possibly the ice has caused some expansion etc.

I will see how it goes overnight and then will look to rectify asap.

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I have bought a roll of that amalgamated stuff and a large roll of bondage tape. "

Too much info....


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> "Plumbers Mait" whilst being an excellent product when used as intended if used for this problem would have no chance of success as it is not self supporting and would slump away.


 Application instructions state ""On damp or leaking surfaces force the putty into the holes and maintain pressure until adhesion takes place". I have successfully used it on a leaking joint but obviously if the drip is excessive then it may not be possible to get adhesion.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Russell

You could try getting hold of Denso tape from a plumbers merchant/DIY.

proper sticky stuff and does not set so no need to be dry to affect the seal.

Martin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Pipe*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have bought a roll of that amalgamated stuff and a large roll of bondage tape.
> 
> Russell


I've always preferred silk ties 8)


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

come on Russel dont be shy tell us more about the bondage tape!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell,
I have had exactly the same problem only in my case it is a piece of corrugated pipe pushed onto the tank outlet and held tightly in place with a cir-clip. In my case the drip eventually turned into a full blown leak and I lost all my water. I effected a temporary repair pushing blue-tac into the hole and binding round the pipe with elephant(gaffa) tape. It doesn't leak any more and I have had three nights away with it like that. Its now drained down again and I am awaiting finer weather to replace the pipe.

peedee


----------

